# penguine's



## MontyPython (Jan 3, 2008)

anyone have a pet penguine?? :2thumb:
are there any private keepers??


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

I'm not sure there are many (if any) out of the realms of Zoos and Bird Gardens in the UK, and even then they aren't widespread as such. That said, I seem to remember hearing that someone kept them in the country, think I saw something on BirdTrek a while ago but I could be wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FighterFish (May 21, 2016)

Whilst I'm sure someone in the UK does (I have some vague recollection of seeing some pictures from a UK penguin collection on BirdTrek a while back), most penguin species are quite scarce in the UK, even in the zoo systems. Certain zoos, even larger ones, don't have them at all (Paignton, for instance). I don't know of any breeders, I'm afraid. A keeper at the now sadly defunct Gatwick Zoo had a penguin he worked with bond with him and that became his pet - it used to go to the pub with him! But otherwise I'm unsure I'm afraid.


----------

